# NASB in mp3 format



## larryjf (Jan 9, 2006)

The NASB is now available in mp3 format...

http://www.promisesforlife.com/


----------



## gwine (Jan 10, 2006)

That sounds very tempting. I never realized how much was out there. When I got my ESV Reformation Study Bible it included a CD with Max McLean's reading of Romans.

Crossways has a deal to download the entire ESV by McLean for $39.95, but it is about 2 GB total. You can do it in chunks, though, over the course of a year.

Either way, a good way to get something else along with sermons to listen to instead of the mindless drivel on the radio. I just need to decide which voice is easier for my ears to understand. The NASB voice was pretty understandable.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 10, 2006)

I know it takes some getting used to but I love McCleans voice. It is a very bassy voice and don't know if that would work well for you Gerry or if a voice with more treble would be more understandable.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow, I just listened to Steven Stevens and he's down in the lower register too. His voice sure has dropped since leaving Billy Idols back-up band.


----------



## gwine (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> I know it takes some getting used to but I love McCleans voice. It is a very bassy voice and don't know if that would work well for you Gerry or if a voice with more treble would be more understandable.



Actually his voice is easy to understand even with the accent. Debbie didn't care for his dramatization, though, but I didn't think it was that overdone.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 10, 2006)

I loved both the dramatizations. Gave me goosebumps. What's really weird is Max McClean doesn't have an accent. The accent you hear on the cds seems to be part of his articulation and theatrical interpretation. In real life he sounds just like Gomer Pyle. No, I'm kidding but he doesn't have an accent.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 10, 2006)

You can also get the NKJV in mp3 format for only $3 ...

http://northcountrychapel.com/shop-cart/product_page.php?product_id=50


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> You can also get the NKJV in mp3 format for only $3 ...
> 
> http://northcountrychapel.com/shop-cart/product_page.php?product_id=50



Oh, that's great! I love the NKJ - that is a great price! I ordered one.
I've really enjoyed listening to the ESV on cd. Here are some other choices too:

The Holman is also easy to listen to: you can hear a sample of it here:
http://www.broadmanholman.com/hcsb.asp

The narrator is British actor David Payne. Love the readings.
You can order the Bible from amazon for around $69. I think Holman wants over $100 for it. Haven't seen it in mp3 format only yet.

You can listen online free to the KJV or NLT here:
http://www.studylight.org/desk/?l=e...=nlt&oq=psalm%201&new=1&sr=1&nb=ps&ng=1&ncc=1

and I think you can download the KJV mp3's free at http://www.firefighters.org/KJV/bible/index.cfm
They will also send you the NKJV mp3 free if you write to them. 
:bigsmile:

[Edited on 1-10-2006 by bond-servant]


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> That sounds very tempting. I never realized how much was out there. When I got my ESV Reformation Study Bible it included a CD with Max McLean's reading of Romans.
> 
> Crossways has a deal to download the entire ESV by McLean for $39.95, but it is about 2 GB total. You can do it in chunks, though, over the course of a year.
> ...



It is about $30 as a set of MP3 CD's from wtsbooks.com. I brought it into iTunes as a 32Khz AAC file. This brought it down to a bit over 1 Gig and fits nicely on my 4 Gig iPod Mini.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by larryjf_
> You can also get the NKJV in mp3 format for only $3 ...
> 
> http://northcountrychapel.com/shop-cart/product_page.php?product_id=50



Does anyone who ordered this have a sample? I could not find a sample on the webpage.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Wow, I just listened to Steven Stevens and he's down in the lower register too. His voice sure has dropped since leaving Billy Idols back-up band.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2006)

I have the NASB NT on cassette narrated by Steven B. Stevens and think it is quite good. Even though the NASB is accused of being "wooden" it comes off fine in this recording. Stevens also has a very deep voice. 

But now that my new car doesn't have a cassette player, I don't have much use for this set of tapes anymore.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anyone know of any non-KJV MP3s available for free download?


----------



## larryjf (Feb 2, 2006)

> Does anyone know of any non-KJV MP3s available for free download?


Here are some...

World English Bible (WEB)...
http://www.audiotreasure.com/webindex.htm

Mandarin Bible...
http://www.audiotreasure.com/mp3/Mandarin/menu.htm


----------

